# Wii #2645 - Minna no Rhythm Tengoku (Japan)



## Chanser (Jul 20, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5424^^


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll wait for the English release. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely grabbing this. The DS game is a blast.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 20, 2011)

YES YES YES

I will try and find this ASAP. I have always preferred the JPN version of RTG more.


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 20, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> YES YES YES
> 
> I will try and find this ASAP. I have always preferred the JPN version of RTG more.



Anyone who can should post a "guide" for non-Japanese speakers.
meaning a quick menu translation guide, and/or how to play each minigame.
I'm sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## camurso_ (Jul 20, 2011)

is this another dance game?


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 20, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> is this another dance game?



no, it is a rhythm game

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFvdG1yHza8[/youtube]


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 20, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could probably make a short thing like that if I can FIND THIS DAMN GAME

It's slowly spreading... only seen on pre-scene style sites now.


----------



## Splashman (Jul 20, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> is this another dance game?


It's 100% awesome wacky Japanese rhythmic mini-game action, not another dance game. See for yourself:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SrDmgV74Mc[/youtube]


----------



## camurso_ (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, I got curioues over this one.
Found out that there is a DS version of this game.
Is there any wii version?


----------



## Perseid (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldn't advise waiting for the US version. If the DS game is anything to go by, the songs are going to be re-recorded with inferior vocalists. I didn't have any problem playing through the GBA game or the DS game in Japanese, so I doubt this one will be too hard.

And, no, this is not a dance game. It's closer to a Warioware game, except it's set to music.

EDIT: Wow, you people are faster than I am today.


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 20, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> Yes, I got curioues over this one.
> Found out that there is a DS version of this game.
> Is there any wii version?



this *is* the wii version.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does it use MotionPlus, or is it just regular Wii Remote? Hopefully it's not the latter, 'cause I can only imagine the inaccuracy of the timing.


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2011)

inferior vocalists? do they use grammy artists for the original?


----------



## camurso_ (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, I thought there was a previous version...
Any chance we get this in PAL?


----------



## Splashman (Jul 20, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Does it use MotionPlus, or is it just regular Wii Remote? Hopefully it's not the latter, 'cause I can only imagine the inaccuracy of the timing.


From what I've seen it only uses the A and B buttons, but who knows if it has a option for motion play.


----------



## W hat (Jul 20, 2011)

This may be like Wii Party or Kirby's Epic Yarn and allow for a quick little hack to enable English that's hiding on the disc somewhere. Here's hoping.


----------



## Perseid (Jul 20, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> inferior vocalists? do they use grammy artists for the original?



"Minna no Rhythm Tengoku for the Wii will have new songs from THE Possible, Canary Club, Ogawa Mana, and (Kurei) Soshi!"

I wouldn't say they're award winning, but they are somewhat well-known artists in Japan, whereas the other regions will get random studio singers. I played both the Japanese and US versions of the DS game, and while some of the singers were fine, others were lifeless and dull.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Jul 20, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Does it use MotionPlus, or is it just regular Wii Remote? Hopefully it's not the latter, 'cause I can only imagine the inaccuracy of the timing.



Neither. The only button presses are A and A+B.


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 20, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Does it use MotionPlus, or is it just regular Wii Remote? Hopefully it's not the latter, 'cause I can only imagine the inaccuracy of the timing.



No worries. A and B button Only. No motion control at all.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody find this damn game yet? >_>


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 20, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Anybody find this damn game yet? >_>



Sadly, no


----------



## diegoesgriam (Jul 20, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Anybody find this damn game yet? >_>



No luck still.


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2011)

it was posted on usenet a while ago... but i aint touching it.

actually it was posted yesterday afternoon


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 20, 2011)

YES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Played the GBA and DS one (in jap & french when it was released) and loved them so much!
I'll play this one while waiting for the PAL release~


----------



## ididido (Jul 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtS4-fN9ZCE[/youtube]
I want it I want it I want it!


----------



## waru (Jul 20, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Anybody find this damn game yet? >_>



damn no, this game is nowhere...


----------



## nordinho (Jul 20, 2011)

Please someone find this game


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll buy it when it comes Stateside, but for now this is a definite DL.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jul 21, 2011)

cant wait to play this awesome rhythm game


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 21, 2011)

So psyched to play this game... But by the looks of it I will NEVER be able to find it. >_>


Anybody play it yet? How is it? If it really includes all the GBA minigames I will jizz with joy.


----------



## Tyma (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm planning on doing some sort of short FAQ / Guide to make it accessible to english speakers, the moment I get my hands on it.

As far as I'm aware, it's not been posted to Usenet, at least not with the filename in the nfo :{


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this game this early. I liked the DS version a lot, although sometimes it got pretty hard. I'll probably wait until the NTSC-U version comes out, though. I've got quite the amount of games to play right now and prefer every game in English or Spanish.

And I found it pretty easily, too. I know I can't post the website, but...
can I post the keywords I used for people that can't find it?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> Wow, I wasn't expecting this game this early. I liked the DS version a lot, although sometimes it got pretty hard. I'll probably wait until the NTSC-U version comes out, though. I've got quite the amount of games to play right now and prefer every game in English or Spanish.
> 
> And I found it pretty easily, too. I know I can't post the website, but...
> can I post the keywords I used for people that can't find it?


No, keywords are a little to forward.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 21, 2011)

If you need to search it, just use the filename given. It'll work in a day or two.

So, in this case: _Minna_no_Rhythm_Tengoku_JPN_Wii-JPMORGAN _


----------



## squall23 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I've found it, but I'm a little skeptical because it's around 600 megs.  But then again, this game probably doesn't take a lot of space now that I think about it.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 21, 2011)

I found a .wbfs file on a Chinese File hosting site [requires registration so I'll pass] thats 450MB.

Edit: I also found different links to it. Apparently, its 19 parts.

Downloading as we speak


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

Found it, time to DL and try it out.


----------



## squall23 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, game scrubbed is less than 1 gig.

EDIT: Oh man.  I'm not sure if it's the one I got or if it's anti-piracy or a missing ios, but my game doesn't have any text, lol.

EDIT 2: I used Gecko OS to switch the game to Japanese mode and now there is text.  Which means that the "English" mode is supposedly left there for the English version.


----------



## kiryogi (Jul 21, 2011)

Hrm... Anyone have any luck with this for the USBloader?


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've found a scrubbed one... but it extracts as a full ISO, was there meant to be another process in order to unscrub? Surely it couldn't be that easy?


----------



## Fudge (Jul 21, 2011)

This is so unfair!!! I love Rhythm Heaven so much! I wish I still I had a Wii


----------



## xuliko (Jul 21, 2011)

Mmm... I hope that Nintendo will bring us (USA and Europe) this game like Nintendo Ds, Wii is almost dead.
But surely they translate songs and very things xD .


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol, I've junkied it hard just then.

There are 24 unique minigames, and per usual Rhythm Heaven style, "Level 2" versions have arrived. Some of these minigames are hard as crap... or it's just me, but it took a while to pass them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (didn't use cafe lol)

There are *only 8 2-player simultaneous minigames* (that uses the existing minigames - as per the ads) to get, and there's 2-player mode toys!

And the very special addition is the return of FOUR Rhythm Tengoku (GBA) minigames taken from the GBA version to be unlocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (they'll need some pro Gold medalling though, the first one is at 35 medals FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF)

...and that's my 3 hours of junking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only got 18x 1P medals, got all of 2P mode medals, and up to the 7th set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ediT: Also, yeah about the missing text, that's happened to me too. Methinks it's the anti-piracy protection, but I used neogamma as a backup loader instead of the disc channel, and it worked fine... so yeah must be.


----------



## lapatateinc (Jul 21, 2011)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> ediT: Also, yeah about the missing text, that's happened to me too. Methinks it's the anti-piracy protection, but I used neogamma as a backup loader instead of the disc channel, and it worked fine... so yeah must be.



No, it's only a protection for any other languages the loader may pick. If you choose "Japanese" as your language for the game, it loads up with the text (japanese one). Probably because it can't find strings for english and others, so it stays blank.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy shit yes I found one that is a good set of links. Finally.

The first I found was like, 19 parts on stupid sites that make me wait years.

Anyways, It's a shame they only included a few of the GBA minigames. I LOVE the fact that even a few show up, don't get me wrong. But for the size of the game (4.7 GB Nintendo) they could have fit all of them...


Either way, I love this series. I remember back in High School I had to go to Summer school once and I played the first RT on my PSP every. day. Coming back and forth on the bus, in class... it was so fun. I remember laughing my ass off at the silly characters, scenarios, and colours. I also remember raging at some of them being kinda difficult. What a brlliant series; I really hope Nintendo makes another after this one. I will be sure to support the sales when it comes out here.


----------



## Presto99 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've gotten past the first few games, and it's fun, but I'm not that good I guess... I had to change the language option to Japanese in CFG USB loader, cause I figured it was better than everything totally blank. It's a really cool game so far, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I read that it should come out in U.S. "Fall 2011."


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 21, 2011)

Too bad we never get a translated GBA Rhythm Tengoku from Nintendo. C'mon Nintendo, you should release this game on WiiWare or VC ASAP, in ENGLISH of course !! Or even better, a Rhythm Heaven GBA cartridge will be released in near future, who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lol'd at the voice cue in the Badminton game " BAM BAM BAM BAM". And monkey hi fiving ? Wow Nintendo get crazy so much this time


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jul 21, 2011)

xuliko said:
			
		

> Mmm... I hope that Nintendo will bring us (USA and Europe) this game like Nintendo Ds, Wii is almost dead.
> But surely they translate songs and very things xD .



PAL Version is already announced.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 21, 2011)

8th+ remix are too hard @[email protected]
Loving the game, I'm so buying this when it'll be released here


----------



## xuliko (Jul 21, 2011)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> xuliko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm. where did you read that news? When is the day realease?


----------



## nando (Jul 21, 2011)

did they not do motion because it lags?

after playing the ds game, i didn't enjoy the A and B gameplay of the original anymore. the flicking with the stylus and sustaining felt more interactive.


----------



## BloodyEdge92 (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably didn't do motion because the motion control is at times a bit unprecise(or whatever the word is), unresponsive, or laggy. Since the games require precise timing they opted for button presses. I think most fans liked the flicking from the DS but are skeptical how motion controls would work anyway.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 21, 2011)

HOLY SHIT.

Okay, if there's any minigame involving singing, I'm going to get this. Otherwise, I'll wait for the NA version.


----------



## Presto99 (Jul 21, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> Okay, if there's any minigame involving singing, I'm going to get this. Otherwise, I'll wait for the NA version.


The second remix has a song by some Japanese girls or something...it would probably sound pretty cheesy if they were American. I'm not sure what else though, that's only how far I am.


----------



## monteno (Jul 21, 2011)

DAISUKI, DAISUKI ??


----------



## squall23 (Jul 22, 2011)

First half of the game has 3 songs that are sang by people.  Not sure about 2nd half.


----------



## stiffbarrel (Jul 22, 2011)

Just started playing this game and still trying to beat it without taking a break. Its fun but the multiplayer mode keeps freezing at the results screen so that's irritating me a bit.


----------



## waru (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't pass the monkey clock


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 22, 2011)

waru said:
			
		

> Can't pass the monkey clock


Man, this minigame owned me, like... argh. I can't get gold in it... so I gave up. lol
---------

I finished the game pretty much (unlocked everything, with minimum of 44/50 medals).

The four GBA minigames that made the cut (and it's SO PRETTY, though the animation isn't as smooth) are:

- _Clapping Trio_ (35 MEDALS FFFF)





- _White Apparition_ (38 medals)





- _Rhythm Calligraphy _(41 medals)





- _Tap Dance _(WHY IS IT 44 MEDALS, it is not worthy to be that much >_>)





Well, technically there are five, the credits minigame is _Night Walk _(after completing the 6th remix):


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone wanna make a quick translation guide?
-Menu's
-How to play each game
-Names of things
-etc?

Eternal gratitude!


----------



## Cbajd5 (Jul 23, 2011)

So I got it and looked inside of the ISO and such. There are other language files, but they're all blank except for the J one. Text tables are stored in bmg files, which are then stored in szs files, which as far as I can tell contain most if not all of the text for the game based on language, as is why everything but J shows up blank.

Point is, these files are very easy to edit after all. The CTools library gives you everything you need besides something to get the szs files out and put them back in, where WiiScrubber works excellently. BMG editor lets you edit the text strings without limit. The game does have character limits in displaying though.

Moved rest of the stuff here: http://gbatemp.net/t302439-rhythm-heaven-wii-hacking


----------



## Korudo (Jul 23, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:
			
		

>



There is a joke in there somewhere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, loving the game so far. Trying to pass 8th remix, and working on the 9th panel stages. Got about 6 perfects, and all golds on everything cleared so far. Soooo addicting!


----------



## Cbajd5 (Jul 23, 2011)

Korudo said:
			
		

> There is a joke in there somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SPELLED BLACK WRONG, OH GOD.

Also, ha. Just basically describing the game, so blame Nintendo for that being the best way to decribe it "helpfully".

I made a thread in the Wii Hacking Subform for anything else I or others do, so the release thread won't be filled up hopefully.

http://gbatemp.net/t302439-rhythm-heaven-wii-hacking


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jul 23, 2011)

*nose bleeds*
...this game is already here??


----------



## lst0227 (Jul 23, 2011)

remix 10 is way too hard...
and I can't believe there aren't seesaw 2 and rocket zero 2! I love them!


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> camurso_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > is this another dance game?





			
				Dter ic said:
			
		

> camurso_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone know what the lyrics are in The Rapping one?
I know that Daisuki is like "I love you."
But what are the other lyrics?


----------



## Harsky (Jul 23, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the lyrics are in The Rapping one?
> I know that Daisuki is like "I love you."
> But what are the other lyrics?


Honto: Really
Maji daisuki: Do you really love me? (Although I like to think of it as "Fo' real?")

Then again, I pulled this from some Japanese dictionary so it might not  be correct...


----------



## Celice (Jul 27, 2011)

I just booted it up the game and got the text issue, I'll have to try to see if the usb loader can fake a different region.

But I noticed that on the frog one, like the third game, sometimes when I was randomly trying to figure what to do, if I held down on the nunchuck, my little frog guy seemed to do an extra-hard smash separate from just a-smash.  Maybe I was imagining things in my confusion >.<

Here's to that coming patch hopefully!  Since the text is so easy


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> i always thought asian people were rather ugly, but that girl in the pink shirt is a baaaaaaaaad bitch, for sure...


Wha-what!?  I'm rather surprised that you'd openly admit that.


----------



## xboxgmer (Jul 27, 2011)

anyone having latency issues with this game? It played great on my monitor through component inputs, but when i switched it to my main tv in a different room i felt like there was a huge delay. anyone know of a way to correct this?

EDIT:

Looks like it just might be my TV. Samsung LED. Looks great, but cant play with all of the display lag. This is a bummer.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Jul 27, 2011)

lst0227 said:
			
		

> remix 10 is way too hard...
> and I can't believe there aren't seesaw 2 and rocket zero 2! I love them!


I've got to say this: 


Spoiler



Of course there isn't a See-Saw 2, they explode at the end of the first.



Also, has anyone seen a tutorial with a lizard that eats flies? There's files and dialouge in the game for it, but I didn't see it at all.


----------



## Perseid (Jul 28, 2011)

Now that I've unlocked all the games, an orange textbox appears when I start a minigame. Anyone know what it's saying?


----------



## Cbajd5 (Jul 28, 2011)

Perseid said:
			
		

> Now that I've unlocked all the games, an orange textbox appears when I start a minigame. Anyone know what it's saying?


If it's what I think it is, your Wii Remote's batteries are nearly dead. Got the warning myself when it was at 2 bars, so you can still play and everything but it's warning you..


----------



## machomuu (Jul 28, 2011)

I beat the game earlier today, the 10th Remix was a bit hard, but it didn't take too many tries before I beat it.


----------



## Perseid (Jul 28, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:
			
		

> Perseid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would make a lot of sense, thanks.


----------



## Axmann (Aug 10, 2011)

GOD PLEASE A MENU TRANSLATION!!!


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 15, 2011)

Ds version is pretty awesome. I may consider getting this for myself.


----------



## Akotan (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinking: Nintendo recommended playing GBA one with headphones. I always played DS version with headphones. That's the only way that I could beat some stages. 
Does someone play Wii version using them? I don't think my television has this output plug... Maybe I need to pay more attention to game's rhythm.


----------



## Lloyd777 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I loved Rythm Paradise on DS
And I love this version too ^^
But I have Problems ...
On the stage 7 ,always at the same moments, even if i push A, the action won't do.
So i always lose on this stage y_y So is there someone who has a save with the stage 7 finish please ?


----------



## chickenlips (Oct 13, 2011)

Kirby102 said:


> ediT: [...] I used neogamma as a backup loader instead of the disc channel, and it worked fine... so yeah must be.


You used NeoGamma? I couldn't get it to run on mine. Disc read error. Any other settings besides 'language=Japanese'? I use NeoGamma R7 rev20.


kiryogi said:


> Hrm... Anyone have any luck with this for the USBloader?


Yes. Configurable (CFG) USB loader


MigueelDnd said:


> I'll probably wait until the NTSC-U version comes out, though.


NTSC/PAL release dates are _still_ TBA. Might never come ...


Tyma said:


> I'm planning on doing some sort of short FAQ / Guide to make it accessible to english speakers, the moment I get my hands on it.


Need any help? I live in Japan, I have the game .... let me know.



Harsky said:


> QUOTE(tenentenen @ Jul 23 2011, 05:03 PM)
> Anyone know what the lyrics are in The Rapping one?
> 
> I know that Daisuki is like "I love you."
> ...


Nope. -Daisuki- is more like, "I love it." ie, "I really like it". (i love you would be -ai shiteiru-)
-Maji daisuki- means "I really really love it" (-maji- on its own means something like "wow")
-Honto- Yes, this means "really" or "its true"
-Suki na n da- "I like it" with extra emphasis (getting the pattern here? she's saying almost the same thing all the time)


----------

